# New Thermometer



## bknox (Aug 8, 2007)

I just received a my new thermometer, well the other day but just found time to play with it.

It is a Maverick Redi•Check remote smoker thermometer and have a question for individuals who use this or similar product. This thermometer has 2 probes, one for the food and one for the smoke chamber.

My current understanding is that the actual smoker, in my case a side smoker box, is not where the meat is smoked. I do not understand why I would want to know the temperature if there is no food cooking in there.

The actual question;
Do I place the smoker probe near the meat and the food probe IN the meat?

When I was a kid we would dig a hole. Start a huge fire late the night before. Lay a split pig in it when the coals had evened out. Lay a sheet of tin on it and bury it for 12 or so hours. Now I have 2 probes. ;-)


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

> Do I place the smoker probe near the meat and the food probe IN the meat?



Yes


----------



## bknox (Aug 8, 2007)

Man this forum is fast! It is like having a crystal ball.

Thanks Mike! Back to reading the fine print.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, let me qualify my answer. I don't have a therm like you have with 2 probes but believe that to be true.

lol
I should end all my replies....


Believe it or Not.


----------



## bknox (Aug 8, 2007)

It seems like placing one in the food and one near the food would be most accurate no matter what the actual directions are. I thought I would ask to get a little back up before guessing.

You make me think of a guy who is a lawyer who ends many sentances with "or at least that is what I think". With a couple or 10 beers inhim he will do it when talking BS. Really funny.

He also says "I respectfully will have to disagree". Usually when the conversation called for one of these we would be looking around for rope or duct tape. LOL


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 8, 2007)

One goes in the meat for internal cooking temp, the other goes near the meat at grill level to monitor the camber temp for long cookin!! You bought a good product. Enjoy and tell us the results!!


----------



## bknox (Aug 8, 2007)

So far I am like a kid. We never owned grills etc as a kid. Like I said we would dig a hole to cook a pig, and pig was about it.

Now I have a new grill, birthday present, and a fancy thermometer and I have a short list of all kinds of other things from modifying the grill to accessories. I totally understand the obsession. Now I need to achieve some results worth eating so my wife will understand as well (and approve the new purchases etc)


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 8, 2007)

bknox said:
			
		

> Now I need to achieve some results worth eating so my wife will understand as well (and approve the new purchases etc)



No matter what you make sure to give the wife whatever her heart desires BBQ wise. It will make your life much much easier. 

I know cause thats what I do with my husband. If he even remotely mentions he feels like something I am off immediately to the grocers and the butchers !


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 8, 2007)

bknox said:
			
		

> So far I am like a kid. We never owned grills etc as a kid. Like I said we would dig a hole to cook a pig, and pig was about it.
> 
> Now I have a new grill, birthday present, and a fancy thermometer and I have a short list of all kinds of other things from modifying the grill to accessories. I totally understand the obsession. Now I need to achieve some results worth eating so my wife will understand as well (and approve the new purchases etc)


Hey we think alike bro...Right-On!!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Cut a potatoe in half and stick the smoker probe through it to help hold it up. Have fun with the new toy


----------



## bknox (Aug 8, 2007)

Potatoes I have! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Aug 8, 2007)

Bryan, 

*You're a bit confused by unfamiliar terminology.  Don't worry about it.* 

You have an "offset smoker."  A smoker is also called, a pit, a cooker, and a few other things.  There are other kinds of smokers without offsets.  For instance "cabinets" and "bullets."  Your round type is a "drum," "barrel" or "pipe" smoker.  Square types are called "consoles" 

Whether console or pipe, all offsets have two chambers.  The smaller one is the offset firebox.  The larger one is the cooking chamber.  Sometimes the firebox is referred to as the offset.  Sometimes the cooking chamber is referred to as the cook, smoke or smoking chamber.  Even though the smoke is made in the firebox, the smoking (aka barbecuing) is done in the cooking chamber.

Your Maverick Redi-Check is so common in the world of barbecuing that it's also known by its model number, ET-73.  When someone says they have a Maverick, they almost always mean an ET-73.  If they have an ET-7 or an ET-72, they'll say so.  Redi-Check is the name Maverick puts on its entire line of thermometers.  No one uses it out loud.  Not even Maverick.  


*Here's some information on the thermometer itself, and how to use it:*

The chamber probe is the short, straight probe with the blunt end.  It goes along with the little spring clamp.  You insert the prongs of the spring clamp between two bars in the cooking grate, then push the probe through the holes.  You should measure the smoker's cook chamber temperatures  on both sides of where you put your meat, as well as measuirng it as close to the thickets part of the meat.  

You do this by putting the probe in an appropriate place to the left of where your meat will eventually go, closing the cook chamber door and giving the cooker enough time for the temperature to stabilize -- at least ten minutes after closing the door.  Then measure the temperature to the right of where your meat will go in the same way.  If the differential is more than 15 degrees or so, you'll have to rotate the meat occasionally during cooking, or else "tune" your pit to lessen the differential to an acceptable level.  

From what you've written, I know you'll want to start on tuning your pit right away.  The easiest way to get a good tune on a small offset is with a loaf pan used as a water pan, and a large rectangular pan used as a drip pan.  If it's something you're interested in doing, shoot me a line and we'll get into it.  Or, start a new thread here and get lots of feedback, some from other Char-Griller owners.  

Once you've measured the differential, set your chamber probe where you think it will most accurately reflect the heat of the chamber at the product,  and get your meat in there.  The "meat" probe goes into the thickest part of the meat -- but you don't want any part of the probe to touch bone, and you don't want the tip, where the sensor is actually located) to land in fat. 


*Cleaning:*

When you clean your thermometer probes, be careful not to submerge the probes and leads in water.  If they get wet, they will short out.  Guaranteed.  Clean the probes and leads with a damp scotch-brite.  When cleaning, always hold the probe and lead in such a way so as not to strain the lead where it goes into the probe.   

Hope this helps,
Rich


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 8, 2007)

My ET-73 requires that it be turned on (main unit) with the remote turned on shortly after. The main unit is a pain because the back must be removed to access the on/off switch. Do yourself a favor and drill an access hole in that cover so it does not need to be removed.
I also us a zip-lock sandwich box when Q'ing in the rain. cut a small hole in the lid to threat the probes through. Then turn the box lid side down and the controller will stay dry.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Aug 8, 2007)

Rag,

Opening the door IS a bit of a drag.  It's pretty easy with a dime or penny, but otherwise it's a thumbnail buster.  The reason the switch is behind the cover is to keep the electronics -- switch, board, battery holder, the works --   protected from moisture by an o-ring.  In fact, if you don't drill into it, the case is darn near weatherproof.  

No shortage of irony here, 
Rich


----------



## bknox (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, Thanks for all the talk about the new thermometer. I turned it on and remotely watched the temperature on some chicken I was cooking on the stove top. How cool!

Glenn, it has been a while since we buried a pig but I do not remember it being hard. It seems besides preparing the pig and digging the hole we basically sat around a drank. I never remember it ever being dry or burned. I think the masterful artform was in the sauces, the pig kind of took care of itself. We would make and people would bring various bbq sauces (and other sauces wink wink). I still make my own.

I am going to have to review some of the other posts more closely in the morning, my eyes are dry and in need of a beer.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 9, 2007)

I could use a good sauce reipe.


----------



## bknox (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is a recipe I still use a lot. Barbecue is a bit like Jerk seasoning, you will find recipes as simple as ketchup, mustard and brown sugar to crazy hard to make. I prefer this sauce chunky but can also be blended smooth. Also this recipe calls for Tamarind paste, an ingredient I started using when living near Asian markets and is readily available in Mexican markets. It is bitter and can be made from buying Tamarind pods but the paste is easy. You could replace it with a tablespoon of lime juice.

BBQ Sauce - Tomato Based 
_We call this Tim's BBQ sauce as he ruined pounds of food making a sauce everybody liked._

• 2 tablespoons butter or more
• 2 medium onions - diced medium
• 1 pablano pepper, diced small
• 1 fat jalapeno pepper - diced small
• 1 red pepper - diced small

• 1/2 cup of brown sugar - packed
• 1/4 cup red wine vinegar (1/8 cup red wine. 1/8 cup vinegar)
• 2 tablespoons Lea & Perrins worcestershire sauce
• 1 1/2 cups of ketchup
• 1 or so tablespoons of yellow mustard
• 1/4 teaspoon of ground cinnamon
• 1 cup chicken broth
• 2 medium cloves fresh garlic - crushed and minced
• 1 teaspoon tamarind paste

• 6 pasilla peppers, toasted, de-seeded and ground into fine powder 
• zest of 1 lemon
• juice of same lemon


In a sauce pan sautee onions and peppers in the butter until onions are turning brown and sweet. 

Add brown sugar, red wine vinegar, worchestershire, ketchup, nustard, cinnamon, chicken broth, garlic amd tamarind paste. and bring to a slow boil.

Add the fresh ground toasted passilla, lemon zest and juice. Now I will taste it and add more brown sugar or vinegar depending on how I feel. Stir and slowly cook until it is as thick as you want it.

Enjoy!


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks.  I will give it a try soon.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 9, 2007)

You can also but another meat probe from mavrick & use it for 2 peices of meat


----------



## bknox (Aug 9, 2007)

boar_d_laze said:
			
		

> "tune" your pit to lessen the differential to an acceptable level.



Rich,

Tuning sounds like something I should do immidiately. I would like to know more about making my new grill better tuned(?), in tune(?). I like the thought of having a well tuned grill. The grill manufacturer should tell you this right after the part about seasoning the grates. I will check the temps as you described Friday or Saturday.

Should I do this test with an even layer of coals in the cooking chamber as well as the firebox? Just so I am clear, I am looking for cool spots inside the cooking chamber?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 9, 2007)

bknox said:
			
		

> boar_d_laze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, only put coals in the fire box, with the damper (exhaust 100% open and the draft (on the firebox) about 50% open.  Start with a full lit chimney of charcoal in the firebox.  Put the pit probe of the Maverick on one end of the cooker and then insert the meat probe through a potato (until the tip is sticking out) on the opposite end.  After about 15-20 minutes your cooker should be close to cooking temps.  

Another way to test for hot or cold spots is to use the biscut test.  Spread a couple cans of biscuts throughout the cooking chamber, bring your cooker up to temp, wait about 20-30 minutes, open the cooker and check the biscuts.  Burnt ones are your hot spots, done ones are your ideal spots and raw ones are your cold spots.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 9, 2007)

boar_d_laze said:
			
		

> Rag,
> 
> Opening the door IS a bit of a drag.  It's pretty easy with a dime or penny, but otherwise it's a thumbnail buster.  The reason the switch is behind the cover is to keep the electronics -- switch, board, battery holder, the works --   protected from moisture by an o-ring.  In fact, if you don't drill into it, the case is darn near weatherproof.
> 
> ...



Come on fellas, it takes two seconds to open and close the back door of the Maverick.  You do it twice for each cook, if you had to do it every 30 minutes then I'd agree.  Yes, it could be easier, but it's not really that big a deal considering how often it needs to be opened.  :roll:


----------



## bknox (Aug 9, 2007)

Larry,

Thanks, I may do both tests. I want to use my new thermometer and I like biscuits. Sounds like a win win situation to me.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Aug 9, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Come on fellas, it takes two seconds to open and close the back door of the Maverick...



Irony rusts pretty easy 'round here.

Small offsets are their own world.  Other than ECBs they're probably the most difficult sort of smoker to make work well and consistently.  A tuned pit makes cooking easier and better.  You don't have to keep track of so many different temperature zones, nor do you have to rotate the meat.  Every time you DON"T OPEN the cook-chamber door, is a victory.  

I call my tuning method, the "two pan method."  It's suitable only for small offsets.  It works very well with some, but others will need additional measures.  

Start by purchasing an inexpensive metal loaf pan (1-1/2# size) and a full size (#1) steam-table pan with 2" sides.  Together, they should cost less than $15 at a restaurant supply.  The loaf pan will be the "water pan," and the steam-table (aka hotel) pan will act as a "drip pan."

Here's the basic science:  

The loaf pan not only supplies it is placed to act as a physical block to some of the major convections.  The drip pan is the same sort of block.  The increased humidity helps even temperatures by improving efficiency of thermal transference.  The placement of the pans breaks up the strongest currencies and creates a homogenous, delaminar air flow.     

Here's how:  

When the cooker is cold, put the drip pan on the bottom rack, underneath where you plan on doing most of your cooking.  

When you've got the fire going, the cooker coming to temp, and are ready to start stabilizing the temperatures -- fill the loaf pan with hot water from the sink, and place it so the long axis is parallel to the firebox bulkhead and the pan is about an inch from the bulkhead.  The primary cooking area becomes the area between the water pan and the flue.  

At typical barbecue heats, you'll need to refull the loaf pan (hot water) every three hours.    

Use your thermometer to measure the temperature differential (left to right) in the cooking area of your pit before and after the pans are in place.  My BBC Offset goes from >35 to <10 with this setup, and less than <5 once there's a reasonable amount of liquid in the drip pan.  

If the differential is >20 after tuning, try adding water to the drip pan.  If that doesn't do it, try moving the water pan around, perhaps to the other side or the bottom shelf.  If that still doesn't do it, we'll do some thermal mass tricks and add a paving tile or two. 

While you're in the fooling around mode, measure the temperature differential between top and upper and lower shelves (around 50 deg, usually)  It's worth knowing for when you have a big enough cook that you'll really crowd the pit.  In that case, you'll probably want two water pans, one on each shelf.  

Rich


----------



## bknox (Aug 9, 2007)

Dude I think you type faster than I read. I am going to print out what you have written and use it when I begin testing this weekend (God willin and the weather holds out). 

I can't wait to tell my wife I am going to be hopefully lessening the differential to an acceptable level so the grill smoker works better. I am sure she will either laugh and walk away or roll her eyes and hide the checkbook.

I am going to be taking a close look at adding the baffle between the firebox and cooking chamber and extending the chimney as well. These all seem like really good things to do. My chimney is connected the the lid so I may have to use my artistic engineers license. We will see.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Aug 9, 2007)

Bry,

Baffle and extend first.  Tune later.

Rich


----------



## bknox (Aug 9, 2007)

I will. It only makes sense since these changes will change the way heat operates in the food chamber. I have already printed out everything.


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 9, 2007)

You're right, it only takes 2 seconds to open the Maverick door, well maybe a little longer for me, but I wander off out of range several times during a cook and have to turn both off/on to reset. That's why the finger hole, plus I'm lazy.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 9, 2007)

Rag said:
			
		

> You're right, it only takes 2 seconds to open the Maverick door, well maybe a little longer for me, but I wander off out of range several times during a cook and have to turn both off/on to reset. That's why the finger hole, plus I'm lazy.



I'll go out of range once in a while or it will lose transmission while doing an overnighter.  The majority of the time I can hit the light switch button a couple times and it will regain transmission.  Try that next time you go out of range and see if it works for you too.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Aug 9, 2007)

Bryan -- Bingo!

Larry -- Great tip.  Roger.  Wilco.


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 9, 2007)

The light switch in the bathroom or the kitchen?  I know, you're thinking, 'wow, this guy plays with fire'?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 10, 2007)

Rag said:
			
		

> The light switch in the bathroom or the kitchen?  I know, you're thinking, 'wow, this guy plays with fire'?



 :damnfunny  I'm sure you're kidding, but just in case.......the light switch on the Maverick!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 10, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=thumbdown2.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 10, 2007)

And I say again...........who's the brainiac that put the switch in there?? :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 10, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> And I say again...........who's the brainiac that put the switch in there?? :roll:



Where, the maverick, kitchen or bathroom?


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 10, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the back of the .......you know :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 10, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh. I don't have one anymore, I got rid of mine.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Aug 10, 2007)

Disagreement noted.  Now, why?


----------

